# Allroad bodykit?



## el_gallo2.7t (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone knows of any bodykits out there for the AR. I have spent some time online with no luck. 
thanks


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad bodykit? (el_gallo2.7t)*

Ok, I gave this the weekend - - - the best body kit for the allroad came on it.
Just my $.02
Do you have a specific item you are looking for?
The allroad shares the same C5 A6 platform, but as far as swaping body panels, doors, rear boot and roof are the only swapable items.
Audi and also an aftermarket company has a hatch spoiler available. The one from Audi does come painted per your color code.


----------



## el_gallo2.7t (Mar 26, 2009)

I figured it might be the same platform as the A6. But ruled it out when I saw were the front bumper meets the bottom of the fender flare. So I assumed it was different. I have been trying to locate a lip kit for my AR but no luck so far. I will color match all the plastic first and see what it looks like from there.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (el_gallo2.7t)*

One or two guys have checked into fitting an RS6 front bumper. It can be done BUT it is not a dirrect bolt up some fabrication is required and it is not minor.
And, of those couple guys I can't recall seeing a finished pic.
<edit> just found this from LLTek (check bottom of page)
http://www.lltek.com/allroad.htm


_Modified by eurocars at 6:11 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## el_gallo2.7t (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (eurocars)*

Thanks for the info it looks promising. That will have to wait n-e ways, I'm sure one or both of my dv's are taking a dump. I got major surges under heavy load. especialy when during shifting. I will most likely order new ones from awe. I will check for boost leaks first.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (el_gallo2.7t)*

my honest recommendation would be if you don't have a warranty on the car, spend your $$ on a warranty over a bodykit. 
just a suggestion.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (pendulum)*

what warranties do you recommend?
I've had mine since August of last year. It's an '01 and the dealership shows that the previous owner already replaced the front air shocks (yay for me) and I just changed the timing belt at about 180K miles. It seems to be holding together (aside from the display in the dash) I've got about 185K miles on it now.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (FRAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRAG* »_(aside from the display in the dash)

I had my cluster replaced under my extended warranty. The DIS was developing a fading pixel scenario.
There is a company that repairs the DIS pixels for about $210.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FRAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRAG* »_what warranties do you recommend?

i actually don't know of one that i like enough to "recommend" it,








but what you could do is ask what warranty company your preferred local dealership or indy shop uses or works with. Honestly with warranties it's *not* about cheapest price, it's about easiest to work with & get to pay claims. given that, i'd just ask your local dealership or shop who they use or work with.
my local dealership sells fidelity, and i think jon (eurocars) has been using them with no complaints. there are other good companies out there though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

